# Osta-gain's TB-500 For Dummies



## maniac0614 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is a piece Osta-gain's Bryan Hilderbrand wrote. I wont post a link to it, but here it is. Plain and simple science on TB 500 and how it can make a difference in repair and recovery.



​
Quote:



​ThymosinBeta 4 in layman?s terms means repair and recovery faster than ever imaginable. Originally developed for repair and recovery in equine racing, the application soon reached the bovine world in the form of rodeo competition and shortly thereafter, humans began ?researching? the product in human tissue repair and regeneration. Scientifically, there is no human research available as it is not available for human use. Anecdotally however, citations and observations by experienced chemically enhanced athletes around the world are singing its praises.

In the not so distant past and even now, athletes looking for an edge tended to look toward Growth Factors such as Growth Hormone and the anabolic steroid Nandrolone (19-Nortestosterone) or more commonly known as Deca Durabolin, two well known and successful connective tissue repair properties. However, for most, Growth Hormone is priced a bit too high and can take longer than most are willing to wait for quality repair. While Deca as it is commonly known in weight training circles, has shown very effective connective tissue repair rates in laboratory experimentation as well as internet tales of heroic proportions.

As science advances, so to are the understandings of the human genome and its subsidiary substrates. Understanding not only chemical reaction, but up and down regulation of properties based on variances that have millions of potentials, I find it truly amazing how new chemicals are created.

What is ThymosinBeta 4? Tβ4, a unique polypeptide of 43 amino acids was originally isolated in 1981 from the thymus gland and is a potent mediator of cell migration and differentiation. Tβ4 is different from other repair factors, such as growth factors, in that it promotes endothelial and keratinocyte migration which enables it to travel long distances through tissues. 1.

One of the key things to understand is that this is a synthetic version of a naturally occurring peptide already present in every human. The primary action of the peptide is its ability to regulate the protein Actin, which is one of the most important building blocks of cell structure. Actin represents roughly 10% of all proteins in the structure of a cells entire genetic makeup. 

One of TB500 key mechanisms of action is its ability to regulate the cell-building protein, Actin, a vital component of cell structure and movement. Of the thousands of proteins present in cells, Actin represents up to 10% of the total proteins which therefore plays a major role in the genetic makeup of the cell. The action of TB500 on Actin is its ability to bind with and push further into tissues than any other repair agent like it before.

What does that mean for all of those horses and cattle? Simply TB500 promotes healing and reduces inflammatory markers in all types of tissues (soft, connective and organ) as well as speeding recovery time of muscle fibers and cells.

Anecdotal references abound around internet forums geared towards chemically enhanced athletes as well as that of trainers for the equine and bovine trades. Some report using TB500 pre-operatively in joints to speed the healing process and return to work and training in a much faster time. Others are using it in micro-dosing throughout the day over a few weeks and claim to be back faster than their doctors expected. Still others are using very large doses to try and obtain that rapid healing process and claim it is the greatest thing they have ever used.

There are very few claims of TB500 not working. However, of those that are making those claims, come from suspect peptide research companies who are under selling their rivals at rates that make no sense. The cost for this product is very reasonable, especially considering the return on investment to be made by getting back to the gym, the track or the rodeo faster and better than before.

Look for TB500 and other peptide products for your research at the finest USA made peptide company Osta-Gain at Osta-Gain.


----------



## osta-president (Sep 14, 2012)

TB-500 is an amazing new compound, its also naturally occurring so there is no need to worry about side effects. Recover from injuries faster,heal, and get your lame horse back on the track


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 19, 2012)

Use code 

usa35

and save 35% off!


----------



## osta-president (Sep 20, 2012)

osta-president said:


> TB-500 is an amazing new compound, its also naturally occurring so there is no need to worry about side effects. Recover from injuries faster,heal, and get your lame horse back on the track



This is my vote for peptide of the year. TB-500 is amazing guys.


----------



## osta-president (Sep 24, 2012)

We have 2mg, 5mg, and now 10mg   TB-500


----------



## osta-president (Sep 25, 2012)

*www.osta-gain.com*

TB-500  now 50% off. 

Thymosin Beta 4 -2mg (TB 500)


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 25, 2012)

osta-president said:


> tb-500 now 50% off.
> 
> thymosin beta 4 -2mg (tb 500)



*no code needed*


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 1, 2012)

Just picked up 20 MG of this stuff!


----------



## oufinny (Oct 1, 2012)

osta-president said:


> TB-500 is an amazing new compound, its also naturally occurring so there is no need to worry about side effects. Recover from injuries faster,heal, and get your lame horse back on the track



I have used it and it is an amazing peptide.  I wish it was a little less expensive though.


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 19, 2012)

rep codes are now in effect

use any rep codes to get 20% off

osta-gain.com


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 22, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I have used it and it is an amazing peptide.  I wish it was a little less expensive though.


No better time than now with the 40%off sale!!!
use code alpha.


----------



## osta-president (Nov 2, 2012)

10mg TB-500 back in stock


----------



## Musclehead33 (Nov 3, 2012)

osta-president said:


> 10mg TB-500 back in stock


Boom baby!
good lookin out prez!
use code alpha to save some cash.


----------



## osta-president (Jan 22, 2013)

5mg and 2mg TB-500 marked down.


----------

